# New bees found old box



## from_wa (Mar 10, 2014)

I was out by my hives yesterday and found bees in one of them. 

Background... Started with 2 warre hives last year. One swarmed and that hive became weak and died out. The second hive swarmed and I was able to rehive them but they did not make it through the winter. I got sick and did not get any food to them.

To the present...
I am assuming a swarm took up residence in the hive. I plan on leaving it for about a 3 weeks and then inspect it to see if there is a queen.

I am assuming there is since the swarm to up residence. Is that a good assumption?

I will probably put out food soon since it is getting late in the year.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

:banana: It's Great to hear such Good news! Congrats! 
Yes I would assume the swarm came with a queen....unusual if they didn't, but you can always buy one if you find no brood when you inspect. It's probably good to wait the 3 weeks for capped brood. At the least you'd see big enough visible larvae by then.

I don't really have suggestions for a Warre-no experience- but adding a small amount of essential oils or herb mixed tea to the syrup will help ward off disease IMHO. You can look up recipes online(I buy a product that has seemed to work well....I don't think this forum allows brand names to be printed,but any bee supplier will offer "healthy"additives if you search their sites, to use instead of medications). My top bar hive overwintered after minimal mite control and an essential oil suppliment-in-syrup. Best Wishes!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

When was the last time you were near the bee hives? It's kind of late in the year for swarms - but still possible.

It probably wouldn't hurt to feed them sugar water now. If they moved in a while ago, it will just add to their stores so they can survive the winter. If they just moved in, they will need it to have a chance to survive the winter.


----------



## from_wa (Mar 10, 2014)

I "check" the hives every couple of day because they are on the way to one of the coops. Couple days ago nothing.. last night something. They are actively cleaning up the old comb and flying in and out.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Well, then start feeding them sugar water. They only have 3 months to build comb (unless they are on drawn frames) and get it filled with honey before winter.

I don't see where you are, but here in PA, a swarm in late July won't make it through the winter without help from the beekeeper.

Do you have other hives that you can steal frames of honey from to make sure they have enough?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here in Michigan I have gotten swarms in Sept. and put them on drawn comb and they make it thru the winter.
Doing a big removal from a house right now and have found 10 queen cells capped and several more not capped, yet also seeing eggs and fresh hatched eggs too. I figure they were getting ready to swarm some time after August 1st.

 Al


----------

